# February Photo Challenge - POLL



## Culhwch (Feb 27, 2012)

Voting on the *February Photography Challenge* is now open. The usual rules apply:

*
Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge

Please do not vote for yourself

You may cast only one vote

The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 1st of March 2012 (GMT)

The winner will decide the challenge theme for March 2012!

Good Luck Everyone!!!​*

Please remember to keep any general discussion in the discussion thread. Any posts in this thread will be moved there.


----------

